# HP 15-r014TX vs Lenevo z50 59-429623



## bayern_tig (Jan 30, 2015)

HP 15-r014TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C54PA) Rs.42490 Price in India - Buy HP 15-r014TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C54PA) SParkling Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Rs.41990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Silver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

i wanna go for the z50 because of the FHD and FHD alone. is FHD worth it? Also it doesn't show anything under communication for z50. No mention of Ethernet, Wireless or Bluetooth.

Also how's the HP one? Windows 8.1 shipping along with it is a big plus for me. 

Please help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2015)

+1 to Z50 for that FHD screen which no other OEM provides in that budget. 

Wifi and bluetooth are mentioned but the details are still incomplete on the product page. 

correct and complete specs can be found here:
Lenovo Z50 Laptop | 15.6" Multimedia Notebook PC | Lenovo (IN)


----------



## bayern_tig (Jan 31, 2015)

Z50 display ain't as good as the paper says?

Lenovo Z50: Review
Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-70 Series Reviews, Pros and Cons, Ratings - TechSpot
*www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-IdeaPad-Z50-70-59427656-Notebook-Review.124524.0.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

TN panels do tend to have that initial impression. You can always check the model locally and see if it really is that bad. 

I couldn't find the review of the HP model from any reputed sites.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

HP model is still unknown for many but lenovo one isn't. But Lenovo comes with DOS so you got to decide that do you want windows in that case you need to either increase your budget or get the HP one.


----------



## bayern_tig (Jan 31, 2015)

Budget is tight and so I'm going with one with windows inbuilt. I've come across this HP pavillion 15.

HP Pavilion 15-p028TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2 GB Graph) (J2C47PA) Rs.37940 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p028TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2 GB Graph) (J2C47PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Patte

This has GT-830m compared to the 820m on the above one plus this has beats audio but has only i3. I was wondering whether this i3 is drastically lower in performance compared to the i5 one?

I'll be doing little to none gaming. But I'll be using Softwares like AutoCad, Pro-E and photoshop. Can the pavillion 15 handle these?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

If you want to buy an overpriced lower config, well sure, go ahead.


----------



## bayern_tig (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll be buying the laptop at a local store, not online so the discounts don't matter.
So can you suggest anything other than the z50 for 40k then? With windows preinstalled


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

bayern_tig said:


> I'll be buying the laptop at a local store, not online so the discounts don't matter.
> So can you suggest anything other than the z50 for 40k then? With windows preinstalled



FHD but lacks dGPU
Lenovo B40-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (59-440451) (FHD) Rs.39790 Price in India - Buy Lenovo B40-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (59-440451) (FHD) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

HD screen and lacks dGPU
Compaq 15-s106TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (K8T83PA) Rs.37990 Price in India - Buy Compaq 15-s106TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (K8T83PA) Online - HP : Flipkart.com

same, HD screen and lacks dGPU
Dell Vostro 3546 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (3546541TBiG) Rs.40600 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 3546 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (3546541TBiG) Grey Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

Under 40k, I couldn't find others with Windows 8, 1 TB hdd and i5 processor, I mean why settle for less?

Above 40k is a different story.

Discounts won't matter whether you're buying online or offline. You'll get about the same price difference.


----------



## bayern_tig (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot for these inputs. I can probably extend it to around 43-44k max. and dGpu is must I'm afraid


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

Above 40k give these options

820m but lacks FHD screen
Dell Vostro 3546 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (3546541TB2G) Rs.43890 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 3546 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (3546541TB2G) Grey Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

840m but lacks FHD screen
Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.44650 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) SIlver Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

But settling with hd screen on laptop when you can get hd screen on entry level 6k phones is not worth it IMHO.

Whatever you decide to buy, do consider that in a year or two, lenovo may start giving FHD screens on sub 30-35k laptops while others will still keep that limited to 45-50k or above range.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

Well in terms of display lenovo got it right.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Feb 12, 2015)

**** right. All laptop displays below 60k suck. Be it of any resolution!!  Those filthy viewing angle, freaking low brightness and really really bad color reproduction. Does even any laptop has good enough screen under 60k? As compared to the quality that dell provides with its s2240l desktop monitors.


----------

